# my fish



## pmpncow (Dec 13, 2004)

this is my fish. 2 fake plants in the back, 3 real plants in front.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Nice tank... what kind of fish is that?


----------



## pmpncow (Dec 13, 2004)

another


----------



## pmpncow (Dec 13, 2004)

1 of 3 real plants bought as bulbs from wal-mart. it actually came with 6 bulbs but the other 3 didnt grow. so i have to mail the bulbs back to the company.


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

very cool...keep it up buddy...























ps did you get a cam for xmas?lucky dog you...!haha


----------



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)

hey man nice tank.. i see that the betta is lovin it.. hey your gurl bought you a digital cam for christmas man or watt.. but sweet tank though bro.


----------



## Frank Dux (Nov 29, 2003)

J/k Amy...I mean D


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Beautiful betta you got there!


----------



## pmpncow (Dec 13, 2004)

Frank Dux said:


> J/k Amy...I mean D
> [snapback]817796[/snapback]​


hahaha my betta will kill your snakehead, and luis' pirannha's, and edwards flowerhorns.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

hey nice tank...do bettas bite?


----------



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)

pmpncow said:


> hahaha my betta will kill your snakehead, and luis' pirannha's, and edwards flowerhorns.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*KEEP DREAMING MAN.. LOL*


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

thats a nice sized tank for a betta, what you feeding him?


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

i have those plants in my tank too.. there called aponogeton... yours look great compaired to mine though... how long have they been growing?


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

Filo said:


> hey nice tank...do bettas bite?
> [snapback]817939[/snapback]​


bettas dont bite









they come up to the tank tho if your there.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam nice tank for a betta


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

WorldBelow07 said:


> bettas dont bite
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do they fight then? Just ram each other?


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Actually when fighting bettas do bite, and can make quite a mess of an oponent, i used to have a tank with 4 male bettas, fairly big tank, it all went fine, until one got to cocky and got the sh*t beat outta him, ripped fins, and a real nice big piece of his side was compleatly ripped clean of scales







he recoverd nicley in a private tank, but bettas can shure make a mess


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Very Nice!


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

nice, my walmart bulbs never grew for me, sat in there for a month and did nothing...


----------

